# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  KHALEESi 2 ans 3 pattes à adopter - Handi'cats (27)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* KHALEESI
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 2 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269608558832
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 27 - Eure
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Khaleesi est une jolie tortie tabby née le 01/02/2020. Elle a été confiée à notre association par un vétérinaire, trouvée avec les 2 pattes arrières arrachées sûrement à cause d'un engin agricole ou d'une tondeuse à gazon. L'une de ses pattes arrières a dû être amputée, nous avons réussi, après de longs mois de soins et de pansements, a sauver son autre patte ; malheureusement, il ne lui reste qu'un doigt sur celle-ci et elle ne s'en sert pas pour se mettre debout, uniquement pour l'aider à se déplacer, près du sol. Elle ne peut pas sauter, simplement se hisser à l'aide de ses pattes avant. Elle devra être surveillée toute sa vie et nous souhaitons trouver une famille relativement proche géographiquement de l'association pour qu'elle puisse consulter nos vétérinaires en cas de problème avec sa patte. Malgré tout, elle a beaucoup d'énergie, c'est une minette de seulement 2 ans qui a toute la vie devant elle, joueuse et très câline, qui aime s'exprimer vocalement. Elle a un caractère bien trempé et une grande sensibilité, ce qui fait qu'elle a du mal à gérer la contrainte ou le moindre changement dans son quotidien... Vu son caractère, un placement sans animaux ni enfants (ou grands) est recherché.

Pucée (250269608558832), stérilisée, vaccinée TCL, testée FIV/FELV négatif et déparasitée interne/externe
Visible à Beaumont le Roger (27170), placement dans le 27 et départements limitrophes, pas de co-voit
Frais d'adoption demandés

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*https://www.facebook.com/associationhandicats*

----------


## papillon60000

Khaleesi fait son yoga du matin

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

je te souhaite très vite une gentille famille ma toute belle

----------


## lola34

Très belle minette à l'air déluré et facétieux.
Bonne chance toute belle puisses-tu avoir la même chance que mes 3 pattes à moi.
Gros calinous.

----------


## django95

Bonjour, pouvez vous accepter une adoption dans le val d'oise

----------


## papillon60000

bonjour, comme noté, au plus proche du véto de l'asso si besoin est par la suite, donc si vous pouvez vous déplacer à Beaumont le Roger 27170...

----------


## django95

Merci de votre reponse rapide , mais le trajet AR est trop long pour moi pour l'instant

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

up ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Papillon comment va cette petite beauté??

----------


## girafe

Khalessi va très bien, toujours à l'adoption

Miss Khaleesi, que son handicap n'empêche pas de grimper, bien installée dans le linge tout propre. 
Khaleesi est à l'adoption, contact unique : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## lola34

Toujours autant "accroche coeur" ! Comme tu ressembles à ma
Garfelle, comme deux gouttes d'eau ! Bisous ma toute belle.

----------


## papillon60000

"T'facon je m'en fous, je prends les clés de la voiture et je me casse"
Khaalesi, jamais contente

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

"Brrr ça y est c'est vraiment l'automne ... Khaleesi ne sort plus de sous sa couette"

----------


## GADYNETTE

Encore du fond du coeur, j'espère qu'elle trouvera SA FAMILLE

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Trop marrantes ses expressions ::

----------


## papillon60000

Notre Khaleesi a elle aussi été adoptée Mardi après midi. Elle est partie pas loin de l'association et continuera d'être suivie pour sa patte dans notre clinique en cas de soucis. Elle devient chat unique ce qui lui conviendra très bien car elle est assez exclusive. 
Khaleesi revient de très loin, probablement passée dans un enfin agricole, elle a dû être amputée d'une patte arrière et l'autre, sur laquelle il ne reste qu'un doigt, était très abîmée et il aura fallu plusieurs mois de soins et de pansements pour sauver son unique patte arrière. 
C'est donc une énorme fierté de non seulement avoir réalisé tout ce travail en équipe pour sauver sa vie, sa patte, et de maintenant pouvoir lui offrir une vraie vie de famille. 
Elle nous avait été confiée par une clinique vétérinaire .
La voici sur le lit de sa nouvelle petite maîtresse. Bonne route la miss, une vraie "Khaleesi", mère des dragons, une beauté avec un caractère de feu

----------


## Alantka

Bonne route Khaleesi  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

sois heureuse ma toute belle

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

trop belle cette nouvelle Sois heureuse belle Khaalesi beaucoup d'années à te faire chouchouter ::

----------


## Phedre

Puis-je lui faire un Post sur le Forum "SOS Refuges" (Forum d'aide à l'adoption pour les Refuges et Associations)
J'aimerais également la parrainer si elle ne l'est pas.
Gros câlins  ::

----------


## papillon60000

merci mais comme noté, elle est adoptée

----------


## papillon60000

de retour à l'adoption... et à l'asso du coup !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Alantka



----------

